# Best rock solid protection?



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

Is collinite 476 the best (value) wax for shine/protection? I've been told it sets very hard?

If I put like 15 layers of it on, will that mean I'll never have to wash my car ever ever again? :speechles lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Solvents would probably start to remove the layers underneath so 15 coats is pointless!

I would say no more then 3 layers. I normally do 2 but in this cold, i'm lucky if i can go round once!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dr_shabzzz said:


> Is collinite 476 the best (value) wax for shine/protection? I've been told it sets very hard?
> 
> If I put like 15 layers of it on, will that mean I'll never have to wash my car ever ever again? :speechles lol


It's not bad value as for best, that would be up to the individual, in the last 2 weeks I have purchased 3M hard paste wax and Simoniz original paste wax. The 3m leaves a glossier finish but as long as they last 2 or 3 months per application that is durable enough for me. depends what you want from the product.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

For lastability, by all accounts its pretty hard to beat!! 

As for value, I think under £15 for a tin is a real bargain. As a winter wax I find it flicks all the right switches for me haha.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its an excellent wax - multiple layers will only really benefit you up to about the third layer after which in my experience with Collinite you are not really adding anything.

Whether you can get away with no washing the car again though is another matter  ... Pollutants in the dirt that will stick to the paint can erode wax layers, so while they protect for a while, the washing process is also important at this time of year to remove things like road salt which can reduce the life span of an LSP.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

is it better than Nattys blue ? I'm really impressed with this but keep thinking about trying collies


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Justa said:


> is it better than Nattys blue ? I'm really impressed with this but keep thinking about trying collies


It is certainly more durable.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

dr_shabzzz said:


> Is collinite 476 the best (value) wax for shine/protection? I've been told it sets very hard?
> 
> If I put like 15 layers of it on, will that mean I'll never have to wash my car ever ever again? :speechles lol


No you need Supagard for this :thumb: Actually seriously Supagard is actually pretty good but there is no silver bullet that will allow you to never wash your car ever again. Not used Collinite myself but people recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> No you need Supagard for this :thumb: Actually seriously Supagard is actually pretty good but there is no silver bullet that will allow you to never wash your car ever again. Not used Collinite myself but people recommend it wholeheartedly.


Have you seen this.
:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85205&highlight=biggest+sealant+test


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes I have, collinite isn't doing too well if I recall :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

A glass coating is physically harder and thicker than a wax layer, which helps soft paints and gives rock solid* protection. Besides, it's waxable.


*within reasonable limits


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> Yes I have, collinite isn't doing too well if I recall :thumb:


That the wax test but I agree.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bence said:


> A glass coating is physically harder and thicker than a wax layer, which helps soft paints and gives rock solid* protection. Besides, it's waxable.


Yup, I've started using Liquid Glass on all the Jap cars that I do. It makes the finish much more resistant. The LG leaves a wicked shine, but I always put a coat of nuba stuff on it after because the shine is just, well different. It's a sharp, defined shine, but it lacks the "life" that a nuba wax gives. And being that LG can be layered after proper curing time, the nuba wax won't strip the LG off the car, but again proper curing time and conditions are paramount for this stuff. Once it's set, it's set like concrete.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> It is certainly more durable.


do you think so ?

Nattys blue has lasted 4 months on FD's big wax test....


----------



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

So Natty's blue is better than Collinite??

With the Liquid Glass stuff...do you apply that on top of a wax? or in replacement of a wax? Also, where can you buy it from? Is it better than all the sub-£20 waxes?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nattys blue is IMHO nothing compared to Collinite.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

dr_shabzzz said:


> So Natty's blue is better than Collinite??
> 
> With the Liquid Glass stuff...do you apply that on top of a wax? or in replacement of a wax? Also, where can you buy it from? Is it better than all the sub-£20 waxes?


I apply LG first to a clean a prepped surface. You can layer it too, but just let it cure in the sun (if you can) for 24 hours before adding another coat. You can apply as many layers as you want and it just keeps getting harder and harder . It sets so hard because it's made with carbon. It acts almost as another "layer" of paint because once it's hardened and set, it really is as hard as glass. It's really old school stuff that not a lot of people use, but I fell in love with it many moons ago back in the US and have just recently acquired a new tin of it. Once the LG has cured you can apply a coat of nuba wax without affecting the previous layers of LG. Honestly, the LG by itself will give you a wicked shine and you really don't have to apply a nuba wax on top of it, but I just do because it's what I'm used to and (maybe it's mental) I think it gives a bit more life to the paint. The LG by itself has, well, a glassy look to it; very crisp and ********** but again it just lacks the "glow" that a nuba gives. You can't get it in the UK, I've already searched, but I know you can buy it in Germany here http://www.petzoldts.de/ and I'm sure you can do it online. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Technically LG differs significantly from the glass coatings the Japs developed. LG is a sealant, while a glass coating deposits a quartz-glass-like layer onto the finish. Such coatings are sometimes tricky to apply, often draggy; feel like bare paint but the water jumps off of them in a spectacular way. VERY easy to maintain them and they are much more durable than sealants. Their layer thickness is measurable; it's usually in the 1-2 micron range.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Surprised no-one has mentioned Autobalm thus far - would put it ahead of the Collinite, and as Dave's dad's car has (had?) it on it, and he lives beside the sea, Dave's well aware of the better protection it has given compared to Zaino, and what other LSPs it's had previously.
Then again, as the ONLY manufacturer to test their product to international test parameters (ASTM B177 if you must know the procedure criteria), all others are best guess or highly subjective depending on how you ascertain the point at which the LSP has given up the ghost.
I spoke with Collinite, and the chap mentioned something about 11 or 13 months (think the latter more), which if true, means in the same conditions, Autobalm should be able to do 18 months, if not more.
Bottom line, you'll be reapplying it long before any such timescale has passed, so it's all a bit academic, if truth be told.
AB has other aspects (fillers and anti-corrosion properties) which may appeal just as much as the longevity one.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Yep, AB is a relevant player in this field.

I collected a couple of links of various coatings:

http://aquaglasscoat.com/











http://bliss.ne.jp/movie/movie.html


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bence said:


> Technically LG differs significantly from the glass coatings the Japs developed. LG is a sealant, while a glass coating deposits a quartz-glass-like layer onto the finish. Such coatings are sometimes tricky to apply, often draggy; feel like bare paint but the water jumps off of them in a spectacular way. VERY easy to maintain them and they are much more durable than sealants. Their layer thickness is measurable; it's usually in the 1-2 micron range.


Yaaaarp! That's why me likey (the "crystal carbon" base)! And you're right it is a bit tricky to apply (on dark cars at least) but not because it's draggy but because it tends to streak, but that's where a QD comes in right handy . LG is very easy on and off... thanks for the info about the plus microns it gives, I knew it gave something but now I know what! :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Jesse, the glass coatings I'm talking about have a completely different chemical backbone than LG. LG is "just" a sealant.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow there's some good coatings
The Aquaglass one looks good

I wonder if any of these loose their hydrophobic qualities like most sealants do

The next best sealant to those coatings to me is glare advanced and toughseal


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bence said:


> Hey Jesse, the glass coatings I'm talking about have a completely different chemical backbone than LG. LG is "just" a sealant.


Oh duuuh , I misread your post, I thought you were talking about the LG. But then again, because of it's composition don't you think that the LG could also leave a "coating" like the Jap stuff instead of being just a "sealant"? I mean diamonds are a polymorph of carbon after all and if it's base is crystal carbon it would obviously leave a glass-like coating on the car I would think... I'm gonna have a deeper look into that cuz now I'm curious. Anyhoo, I'll hook you up with a bit of that too when we meet !


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Wow there's some good coatings
> The Aquaglass one looks good
> 
> I wonder if any of these loose their hydrophobic qualities like most sealants do
> ...


Works ace and I have seen a coating who sheeted like crazy, and it was after 13 months...


----------



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

sorry if I missed the point but...

Do you use the glass stuff WITH wax...if so, in which order? or...is it just a wax replacement?

and what's the best one, available in the UK...for under £20...how does it compare to using just collinite on its own?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks porta. great posts as usual


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Last year before winter I prepped my car with Poorboys EXP sealant then left if for one week before I applied 476. It managed all through the winter without even needing a top up, beading was still very and I mean very good 6 months later. It was then topped up with Titanium which made the protection very good until the end of the spring. This year I decided to miss the sealant out and I put 2 coats of 476 on and I can honestly say the is less protection going on from last year with the sealant on underneath. When winter hits us next year the only thing I'll be doing is one coat of Poorboys EXP sealant, and 2 coats of 476 this for me anyway could possibly be the best long lasting protection combination going, without fading for 4 months +


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> Surprised no-one has mentioned Autobalm thus far


I cant believe it took you so long either :lol:

Clever Nickname - Is the LG stuff a very thin, ammonia smelling product? Sales patter sounds very similar to the "dealer" sealant I've got on half of the wife's bonnet. Is outlasting Zaino at the moment (doesn't look as good though)

I always find durablility conversations interesting as I don't think there's too many of us that will go 3 months without topping up the LSP on our cars, even in winter. I'm lucky to last a month!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

In The Detail said:


> I cant believe it took you so long either :lol:
> 
> Clever Nickname - Is the LG stuff a very thin, ammonia smelling product? Sales patter sounds very similar to the "dealer" sealant I've got on half of the wife's bonnet. Is outlasting Zaino at the moment (doesn't look as good though)
> 
> I always find durablility conversations interesting as I don't think there's too many of us that will go 3 months without topping up the LSP on our cars, even in winter. I'm lucky to last a month!


I almost wax after every wash, but for the customers who wants the extra protection, then the coatings is a great upsell. Can´t find your update thread? Think the coating you where using is called Ixztar G3(spelling) and is used by many renault dealers. Maybee the hyundai dealers is using another name.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

In The Detail said:


> Clever Nickname - Is the LG stuff a very thin, ammonia smelling product? Sales patter sounds very similar to the "dealer" sealant I've got on half of the wife's bonnet. Is outlasting Zaino at the moment (doesn't look as good though)


No it's not too thin; I would say "summer runny nose snot" density if that makes any sense . And it has a pretty strong solvent smell, light blue in color. It looks great and gives a really "sharp" and "glassy" (hence the name) shine but I think it lacks the glow that a natural nuba gives, which is why I always slap a coat on top of it... to date haven't seen a smarter shine than this combo gives AND it gives a coat of armour that no other sealant/wax that I have can match.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Porta said:


> Think the coating you where using is called Ixztar G3(spelling) and is used by many renault dealers. Maybee the hyundai dealers is using another name.


HERE

sounds about right, though they say its just marketed as "G3". my dealerships gone back to superguard as the G3's packaging is naff, the after care pack is naff, it seems to go "blotchy" as it cures, and now its turned cooler/wetter it's curing time is very extended, even in heated wash bays - though its got to be said that our guys apply it as they were taught, rather than how I've shown them how to do it!

still got to be said the Zaino looks much better in the flesh though, regardless of durability.


----------



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I user Collinite AND Liquid Glass together? I'm so so confued...everyone is giving so many options...

I just want something sub-£20, super shiney and harrrd


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

dr_shabzzz said:


> Can I user Collinite AND Liquid Glass together? I'm so so confued...everyone is giving so many options...
> 
> I just want something sub-£20, super shiney and harrrd


Then I'd go for the Colly as I LG is not available in the UK. Apply 2 layers (wait about 24 hours before you apply the 2nd) and you should be golden for the winter.

You could use them together if you wanted but I don't think you'll see any difference. I can't really compare the 2 waxes/sealants as I haven't used Colly but the mass amount of people on this forum that use it can't be wrong.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

You can get LG from Petzoldt's in Germany.To be honest,the product is not quite as durable as it used to be.The formula was changed around 4-5 years ago,smells and looks the same,but much thinner.I would stick with collinite.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

waxy said:


> You can get LG from Petzoldt's in Germany.To be honest,the product is not quite as durable as it used to be.The formula was changed around 4-5 years ago,smells and looks the same,but much thinner.I would stick with collinite.


Now why would a company that's been around for so many years and that's had so much success with their product just up and change the formula to a less durable one? That just doesn't make any sense...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

To make it VOC Compliant.I have been familiar with LG,including the Marine formula,for more than 10 years,so i am aware of it's change in formula.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

waxy said:


> To make it VOC Compliant.I have been familiar with LG,including the Marine formula,for more than 10 years,so i am aware of it's change in formula.


Well then shame on them...


----------

